# A Round Trip on the Silver Meteor and a Week in FL



## Viewliner

Here it is, my first trip report, from my trip 1 month ago. Please give me any tips to improve upon the report. Enjoy! I will post my photos of the rail equipment, and stations If anybody wants to see them a little later, please let me know which ones you'd like to see.

*Part 1- Travel to Newark Penn Station and the Silver Meteor #97*

_Day 1- March 20, 2003_

Thursday March 20th was a day I looked forward to for the longest time. It had been about 11 months since my last Amtrak trip. The taxi came to our house around 4:30pm. The driver placed our bags in the trunk, and we were off. The weather was rain, which was coming down at a moderate rate. Not much to tell about the ride down aside from seeing a MidTOWN DIRECT train with a Comet III cab and Comet V coaches meet a train of Arrow III’s at Newark Broad Street. We entered the station and once getting in, I looked at the Departure board and notice they’ve been implementing the change of Acela Regional trains to Regionals. We immediately headed for Bentley’s in the Gateway Plaza across from the station. I highly recommend it for anyone who finds the time for a stop in Newark.

In Bentley’s, my mom, little brother David, and I ordered drinks while we waited for my dad to arrive. My mom got an Iced tea; my brother and I got Coke’s. To occupy ourselves, my brother drew a T-Rex, and I started to write my trip report, using my trusty Acela fisher space pen. My mom went to get David crayons, while he started eating his Chicken Tenders. After a few minutes, she returned with crayons, and went to get a coloring book for him. Once she came back, we ordered white bean vegetable soup, which was very good. Dad got to Bentley’s at 6:00, he ordered an iced tea, the soup and smoked chicken. Mom and I got Chicken Caesar Salads, The salad was good, but I should give the warning that you can hear the karaoke from the bar next door, if you eat late. I had a little coffee, and then we went to the platform around 7:00. The Silver Meteor #97, got in by 7:20, which was a little early for the train. The consist was:

904- AEM-7-AC, Acela Paint Scheme with “Three Sheets” logo NYP-WAS

188- P-42, Phase V “Shamu” Scheme WAS-MIA

1261- Heritage Baggage Car, Phase III

2500 “Pine Brook”- Heritage Dorm Lounge Phase IV*

62021 “Morning View”- Viewliner Sleeper Phase IV (Refurbished)

62025 “Northern View”- Viewliner Sleeper Phase IV (Unrefurbished)

62040 “Summit View”- Viewliner Sleeper Phase IV (Unrefurbished). I rode here.

8505- Heritage Diner- Phase IV, Temoinsa Rebuild

28005 “Chicago Club”- Amfleet II Lounge Phase IV (Concept 2000)

25118- Amfleet II Coach, Phase VI (Concept 2000)

25115- Amfleet II Coach, Phase IV (Unrefurbished)

25111- Amfleet II Coach, Phase IVB [Red Safety Stripe] (Concept 2000)

25086- Amfleet II Coach, Phase IVB [Red Safety Stripe] (Concept 2000)

Note: “Refurbished” Viewliner refers to cars that have had the White Shades on the windows replaced by purple curtains. The curtains do not do as good a job of keeping light out at night. The locks have also been changed to a Superliner style lock, from a lock that just required turning a knob. The original doors could also be locked from the outside. The Superliner style lock is a latch that is pushed down from the inside to lock the door can’t be locked/unlocked from the outside.

The train left Newark about 2 minutes late, roughly on time. Our Sleeper was 62040 “Northern View” in Room “B”. On Track 4, was the Acela Express, running an hour late, pulled in shortly after our train. That track is normally used by Southbound NJ Transit trains, but the Acela had to use that track since our train was obviously on Amtrak’s Track 3. Our attendant was Paul, who was very nice, and was our attendant on our trip last April. Sean Gilliam was wrong about 62011 being in our consist, as he predicted a day earlier. We went past Trenton and Philly while in the diner. For dinner I had a roll, a salad, Filet Mignon, mashed potatoes, and Chocolate Mousse for desert. After dinner I bought a souvenir blanket and playing cards from the lounge. I also noticed “Chicago Club” had 2-1 booth seating, rather than the 2-2 I was used to. I walked through the first coach. Later I photographed the conductor, who was also very friendly, and gave him my website’s URL. I also gave it to Paul at Wilmington. At each station we lost HEP for 5-10 seconds to brake the train. We left Wilmington about 19 minutes late.

At 9:45, we had Paul make up the beds. David and I went on the upper berth, Mom the lower berth. I got a call from Dad a little later. We left Baltimore 18 minutes late (approx), ready for bed. We arrived in D.C. 14 minutes late, after stopping outside the station for a few seconds. I saw a lot of cars in Ivy City, as well as seeing AEM-7-AC #908, coupled to #935 in the station, with several other parked trains. Across from us was Amfleet I 82060 in Phase V paint. Behind it was 82505 (Phase V), HEP came back at 11:06. We left at 11:14. 20035, 82071, and several other Amfleets were ahead. At 11:19, I saw the glorious Capitol Building, and at 11:21 we passed VRE’s L’enfant Station. At 11:24, we passed the magnificent Washington Monument. At 11:28, I believe we reached the Potomac River. At 11:20, I heard the first of many CSX equipment defect detectors, a welcome sound. We reached VRE’s Crystal City station at 11:35. At 11:53, we passed VRE/Amtrak’s Alexandria, Va., station. I fell asleep shortly after passing Washington Metro’s Franconia-Springfield station, the last station on the Blue line.

_Day 2- March 21, 2003_

I woke up around 7:00am, Friday morning, shortly after which, we passed Selma, NC, a stop on the Carolinan. We soon went to breakfast. I had the French Toast, which was very good, with Orange Juice and Coffee. I overheard that we had engine #188 on the scanner. We then returned to the room, and learned we were about 2 hours, 40 minutes late because of flash flood warnings between Washington and Richmond. At 7:54, we arrived at Fayetteville, NC. We left there around 7:58. At 8:46, we passed the Dillon, SC station. I stepped off in Florence for a second, to get photos of the Diner and Sleepers. We departed at 9:25. Next, I took David to the lounge for a snack, there were no seats, so we headed back to the room. Later, we had to stop for a northbound CSX train to pass. We started moving at 9:52. We arrived, and quickly departed Kingstree, SC, at 10:14.

Around 10:30, I took a walk through the coaches to write the consist down. I then returned to the room. At 11:10, David and I went back to the lounge for another snack. While waiting, we stopped in Charleston, SC. We left at 11:23. Mom and David watched “Sweet Home Alabama,” in one of the Standard Rooms, because of problems with the video system in the B end of the car.

At about 12:10, the engine died, we lost HEP, and were merely coasting, with the momentum we had. At 12:16, we came to a stop. At 12:31, the power came back, and we began moving at 12:35. Next, we ate in the diner and we passed Yemassee, SC. I had a Chicken Caesar Salad, which was ok (frankly, I was a little disappointed with it). I drank a Pepsi. For dessert, I had some good Vanilla Ice Cream and Coffee. By the time we finished, we were in Savannah, Georgia. The Coaches got 2-3 minutes worth of water, which hopefully would last them until Jacksonville. In Savannah, I stepped out for a second then Reboarded the train. We pulled out around 1:25. We left Jesup, Georgia at 2:28. While the town looks fairly nice, the station looks ready for demolishment, it looks so run down, and there’s yellow caution tape around the building.

I’m happy to say at that point of the day I learned something about the dining car crew, which I had encountered on my two previous trips to Florida, as well as this trip. It happened on a walk through the Coaches. I must say I got the wrong impression of the head of the diner, Andre, at first. Originally (in my two trips in 2002), he did not seem very friendly, but as it turns out he’s very nice, and also a railfan! He’s worked for Amtrak for about 28 years. He mentioned some of the things he had, including a wrench from an old steam locomotive, which seemed pretty cool. I showed him my keys, conductor badge, and gave him my website’s url. The chef, also was nice to me in a similar way. Originally, he too wasn’t friendly; however, that changed once I started talking trains with the head of the diner, he too “opened up” he even offered to show me how to cook and was willing to let me take pictures of the diner (the night before, he wasn’t that happy about me photographing the diner.) This just goes to show you that a person can really be nice once you get to know them.

Getting back to the trip, when I returned, David was crying because his “Evil Zurg” figure (relates to Buzz Lightyear and Toy Story), had been left at home. We got him to fall asleep after Jesup. I moved into Room 11, where I did some writing, and charging my scanner.

The next stop was Jacksonville, where I got off for photos, and a quick run to the station. We pulled in on track 1, the one closer to the station, which was unusual as that is typically the northbound track. We left Jacksonville at 4:15. As we were about to leave, the northbound Silver Meteor, #98 pulled into the station. I got a partial consist:

#49- P-42 Diesel Locomotive, Phase V

Heritage Dorm Lounge, Phase IV

1751- Heritage Fleet Baggage Car (ex-Coach), Phase IV

62030- Patriot View (Refurbished) Viewliner Sleeper, Phase IV

62028- Palisades View (Unrefurbished), Viewliner Sleeper, Phase IV

Viewliner Sleeper, Phase IV

Heritage Diner

Amfleet II Lounge Phase IV

Amfleet II Coach Phase VI

Amfleet II Coach Phase VI

25053- Amfleet II Coach, Phase IV

25030- Amfleet II Coach, Phase IV

I saw P-32-8-BWH #506 parked just south of Jacksonville. At a curve (Beaver Street crossover), I noticed that #188 was still our locomotive, which I wasn’t sure would be the case because of the earlier failure. At 5:17, we passed the Auto Train, which was facing south. 2 minutes later, we arrived in Palatka, and left at 5:21. The Silver Star #92, passed us at 6:28. Next, we went to the diner for a long dinner. I had a Pepsi, the filet mingon, and a salad. For dessert, I had coffee, and the cobbler. Meanwhile, we stopped in Deland at 7:01, and reached Sanford at 7:23 (about 24 hours since we first left Newark, NJ). At Sanford, I saw the Auto Train/Sunset Limited equipment. Before arriving in Winter Park, Paul and I took turns looking out of the vestibule windows. We watched the large amount of people gathered for a festival, with people on both sides of the tracks. At 7:56, we left Winter Park. Winter Park is probably the nicest town on the route; it has several stores, and seems to be kept clean and beautiful.

At 8:23, we left Orlando, where two people boarded our car after several got off. There, Paul and I stepped out for a few minutes while the train was stopped, I helped him with some of the bags. He told me that because of its lateness that the Silver Star, #91, which was running behind us, (even though it’s scheduled to be there hours before us, but was held in Washington for a while, until the RF&P was reopened. It takes a longer route through the Carolina’s, which put it behind us,) would be terminated in Orlando, deadhead to Sanford, where it would be cleaned and turned around, and would return to Orlando the next day (passengers from either the next day’s #98 or #92 would have to be bussed there as a result). It was really nice to have earned the respect from the crew like other railfans. Paul also was nice enough to take me through the crew dorm, #2500 “Pine Brook” for some photos. The car is the only Heritage Dorm Lounge with a smoking room. I had encountered the car at least once in previous years.

I missed Kissimmee, but we stopped in Winter Haven and left at 9:30. At Winter Haven, I got a call from Dad, with an estimated arrival time of 12:50 a.m. into Delray Beach, (because of the late hour, we were going to get off there instead of West Palm Beach, because the Delray Beach station is closer to my grandfather’s house) now three stops away. I spent much of my time in Room 11, some of which was spent with David between Winter Haven and Sebring. The next stop was Sebring around 10:32. By now there was a significant amount of yellow pollen dust present in the vestibules, which I first noticed in South Carolina. We left Okeechobee around 11:10.

We left West Palm Beach at 12:18 a.m., now Saturday morning. As I said above we now were headed for Delray Beach, which was closer to Poppy’s (my grandfather), due to the late hour. We got off at 12:40 a.m. in Delray Beach, Florida, and were at Poppy’s by 12:55. That arrival was still better than my airplane trip in April 2001 (via Delta Express/Continental) to Orlando, in which our original flight (Delta Express) was cancelled, then we suffered a weather delay, the following day and weren’t at the hotel until 2:00 a.m.

*Part 2- A Week in Florida*

_Day 3- Saturday March 22, 2003_

Our first day in Delray Beach, Florida started with breakfast at Poppy’s. Our first stop was to visit my grandmother (father’s side). We talked for the little while, and picked up my little brother, Jeremy, who had arrived by plane earlier in the week. First we visited the local Wal-Mart for some food items and a car seat for David. The next stop was the local Publix by Oriole Village to do our food shopping. While Poppy, my mother and two brothers went ahead to the dollar store, I walked to the Dunkin’ Donuts for Iced Coffee. By coincidence, I saw my grandmother and Irv, who she lives with, in the Dunkin’ Donuts/Baskin Robins. She treated me to the Iced Coffees, one for me, one for mom.

For lunch, we went to Sweet Tomatoes, a salad bar/buffet restaurant, which serves lunch and dinner. It’s a very good restaurant, down the road from the development my grandparents’ live in. I highly recommend it, as it’s also a good restaurant for even those who are dieting, as it offers soups, salads, and frozen yogurt, as well as several baked goods, including pizza and desserts. Our next stop was the Boca Raton Town Center Mall, where we went to several stores, including Old Navy, and the Discovery Channel Store. In the Discovery Channel Store, I got a small universal remote. Later, we dropped Jeremy off and Grandma’s and went back to Poppy’s for the night.

_Day 4- Sunday March 23, 2003_

Our second day in Delray Beach started with another trip to Grandma Etta’s to pick up Jeremy. For breakfast, we went to my Great Uncle Billy and Great Aunt Betty’s house (and they really are great). There I began to take my pictures for photography class. After spending a nice morning there, we headed for (Boca Raton’s) Town Center Mall. There I had a Subway roasted chicken breast sandwich for lunch. I also had soda and chips with it. Later, we walked around the mall and had Iced Coffee from Gloria Jeans (they’re a little pricey, but not bad. There used to be one in our mall, but has recently closed). After, we drove around to take more pictures for photography, and pick up dinner. We picked up Burger King, and made a quick stop at the local Home Depot. We went back to Poppy’s next and assembled the fan we purchased for his patio. During the assembly, Poppy left to get a screwdriver and drop Jeremy off at grandma’s. Once he returned, we finished assembly of the fan, and watched some TV, including war coverage.

_Day 5- Monday March 24, 2003_

On Monday, I woke up and had a little breakfast. Later, Poppy picked Jeremy up from grandma’s, and left once he returned. We headed to Sawgrass Mills, a large outlet mall. To get there we used the Glades Road entrance to Florida’s Turnpike. While there, we visited many stores including KB toys, Polo Ralph Lauren, Rockport, and so on. For lunch, we stopped at the “Hurricane” food court (one of two in the mall). I had a Subway roasted chicken breast sandwich with a coke to drink. After a little more shopping, we had Kohr Brothers frozen custard (the chain originated in Atlantic City, NJ, and I’ve had it n Ocean City, a lovely beach on the Jersey Shore, which has a stand every few feet). After a long, yet enjoyable day at Sawgrass Mills, we headed for the New (since our trip in February 2002) Costco in Boca Raton. We got a pizza pie for dinner, while my first 48 pictures were being developed. There was a mistake with some pictures, but they quickly re-did those (and were very accommodating, but later I noticed one print was missing). We then dropped Jeremy back at grandma’s and went home (by now Poppy’s seemed that way to me) to watch TV.

_Day 6- Tuesday March 25, 2003 “The Lost Cell Phone”_

For breakfast, I had oatmeal at Poppy’s, followed by a trip to the nearby Bloods Hammock Groves. I had a cup of their delicious orange juice along with some vanilla ice cream, and a few fruit samples. We also bought some juice to keep at Poppy’s. We picked up lunch from Wendy’s and brought it back to Poppy’s. After lunch, we picked up Jeremy, and went to Boomer’s Amusement Park. On the way, I saw the Silver Star #92. I’d gone there before, but have outgrown it. I won David two stuffed animals. After Boomers, we took Jeremy back to grandma’s. We then got some sunglasses, and Claritin-D for me, as my allergies had been bothering me. We also picked up iced coffee and a snack from Dunkin’ Donuts.

After Dunkin Donuts, Mom realized she lost her cell phone. I checked by Walgreens, while she checked by the car. We then headed back to Grandma’s building where mom had seen it. Jeremy looked down near the parking lot but couldn’t find it. We looked and found it by calling that once we got there. A nice person had found it, and left it on the trunk of a car, meaning Jeremy didn’t really look that hard. The phone still worked, but there was a crack in the LCD, and thus one could not read the left side of her phone. The night ended with pasta and salad back at Poppy’s, and watching some TV. I of course watched 24, my favorite show.

_Day 7- Wednesday March 26, 2003_

Once I woke up, I had a tomato omelet for breakfast. For once, I got up before David. Later that morning, there were a few Palm Beach County fire-rescue trucks at Piedmont (Section of King’s Point, where my grandparents live) building L (we were in building D), probably because of a small kitchen fire. Poppy later found out that it was a fire on a 1st floor apartment, in which nobody was home. We had lunch, and then visited my Great-Grandfather Sol, who lived in West Palm Beach. After visiting him, we went to the Palm Beach Gardens Mall. While there, we took David to the Build A Bear Workshop. Later, we had Starbucks Coffee and a slice of pizza. On the way back we hit traffic on I-95. I saw the Northbound Palmetto #90. In its consist were Amfleet II’s 25000, 25111 (on my train going south) and Heritage Baggage Car #1800, in Phase V/Vermonter Paint. For Dinner, David picked up Burger King, and I picked up Subway (rather than have Chinese food at Grandma Etta and Irv’s). After I finished eating, The Chinese food arrived for Grandma, Poppy, Irv, and Poppy. Next, I watched TV, and then had some ice cream for dessert. We left around 7:30.

_Day 8- Thursday March 27, 2003_

On Thursday, we basically took it easy. After breakfast, I did a little Biology homework (some teachers just don’t know the meaning of a “vacation”). Later, Grandma dropped Jeremy off. At 12:00 we headed to the shops by Oriole for stops at Walgreens and the dollar store. After, we had another enjoyable lunch at Sweet Tomatoes. Next, we stopped at Costco to have them develop the print that they had forgotten on Monday (at no charge). Mom also got her pictures developed. After Costco, we went to Wal-Mart, to get Jeremy another suitcase for his flight home. We then proceeded to yet another dollar store as well as an art store. On the way back we picked up Burger King for Jeremy and David to take back to Kings Point. At 4:30, I brought Jeremy up to Grandma’s to say Hello. The ended with some rain, left over Subway for dinner, and watching TV.

_Day 8- Thursday March 27, 2003, Spring Training and The Last Day in Florida_

Friday was our last day in Florida, and perhaps one of the best of many good days on this vacation. At 11:15, Mom, Poppy, David, and I left to travel to the Orioles vs. Mets game at Fort Lauderdale Stadium (former spring training home of the Yankees). The stadium had a small crowd, as few people knew about the game, which was originally scheduled to be played at Camden Yards, but moved to Florida due to lack of ticket sales. Upon our entry into the stadium, we picked up lunch and a few souvenirs. We even got to keep a ball an Oriole threw up into the stands. After 6 ½ innings, David was getting hot. The Mets had a 9 to 0 lead at that point. I believe the final was 9 to 1 Mets. We made a stop at the Festival Flea Market on the way back. David had some McDonalds, and Mom and I got delicious pickles from the NY Pickle Stand. On the way back, we picked dinner from Burger King up for David, and Subway for me. We said good-bye to Grandma Etta (and Irv), and ate our dinner there. Our last day there ended with us watching some TV and packing up the remainder of our stuff.

*Part 3- The ride home on the Silver Meteor #98*

_Day 9- Saturday March 30, 2003_

On Saturday, I woke up at 5:45 a.m., showered and got dressed (wearing my Amtrak shirt of course). I also had a light breakfast before we left at 7:15. We arrived at the West Palm Beach Rail Station (formerly the Seaboard Air Line/Coast Line Station). We saw an SUV and a Sperry Rail Service car on the tracks as soon as we arrived. I saw a Tri-Rail train deadhead North to Magonia Park, then return south. The Silver Meteor #98 arrived a few minutes late, probably because of the Tri-Rail train. A different attendant (the one from 9812, we were in 9811), opened the door of car 9811 (the car was 62002- “Autumn View”) there was Battalion51, whom I had arranged to meet up with. We had to drag the bags up the stairs ourselves. After we waved goodbye to Poppy, we headed to the (non Temoinsa) “Refurbished” Diner for breakfast. I had eggs, coffee, potatoes and a croissant. Our consist for Train #98 was:

81- P-42 Diesel Locomotive, Phase V MIA-WAS

939- AEM-7-AC Electric Locomotive, Phase V/Acela Scheme WAS-NYP

1751- Heritage Baggage Car (ex-coach) Phase IV (former 1722)

2500- “Pine Brook”- Heritage Dorm Lounge Phase IV (also had been on our train #97, heading south a little over a week earlier, only car with smoking room.)

62030- “Patriot View” – Viewliner Sleeper Phase IV (Refurbished)

62002- “Autumn View”- Viewliner Sleeper Phase IV (As Built)- We were here

62028- “Palisades View”- Viewliner Sleeper Phase IV (As Built)

8502- Heritage Diner Phase IV (Non Temoinsa Refurbishment)

28004- “Albany Club” Amfleet II Lounge Phase IV (Concept 2000)

25028- Amfleet II Coach Phase IV (Concept 2000)

25073- Amfleet II Coach Phase VI (Concept 2000)

25088- Amfleet II Coach Phase IVB (Red Safety Stripe, Concept 2000)

25043- Amfleet II Coach Phase VI (Concept 2000, car not opened until ORL)

1229- Heritage Baggage Car Phase III WAS-NYP (Used to carry Mail)

Around MP 870 on Ridge Siding, south of Sebring, Battalion51 and I headed to the rear (bottom) of the train, which was not open to passengers. He also gave me the consist, while we sat in the lounge. We of course, had to wait for #89 to pass us, the conductor for the coaches, stepped out for a smoke in the mean time. We left Winter Haven around 11:35. For Lunch, I had Pepsi, a Cheeseburger, and some ice cream. We finished at Kissimmee, which we left at 12:39. I caught up with Battalion51 in the Dorm, and we watched the Silver Star #92 pass us. Once again the Vermonter Baggage Car #1800 passed me. I took a step off in Orlando, while one of the Conductors handled the baggage. We left Orlando at 1:37 after a long stop with all of the passengers and baggage being loaded.

The next stop was Winter Park, where Battalion51 and his mother got off, I of course said goodbye. We left there at 1:57. At 2:09 the coach conductor announced that the train was approx 1 hour and 20 minutes late, with an ETA of 5:55-6:05 p.m. into Jacksonville. At 2:36, we left Sanford. I saw the Auto Train, with 832 and 836 at the lead, which we passed after leaving the station, as well as other Superliners and Auto Carriers. When the room was getting a little warm, we had Bill, our attendant reset the compressor on the B end of the car. We left Palatka at approx 3:39 p.m. Because of several signals not functioning we were forced to go very slowly for several miles south of Jacksonville.

We left Jacksonville at 5:37, while we were eating dinner. Fortunately, David woke up from a nap in time for our 5:15 dinner reservation. We sat with an older Gentleman, headed from Orlando to Savannah to meet up with his wife and grandchildren she was babysitting. I had Pepsi, and Filet Mingon with mashed potatoes, coffee and Ice Cream. I enjoyed the meal a lot. 8502 did have a slightly dangling ceiling panel.

We left Jesup at 7:08 p.m. At 8:05 we left Savannah, Georgia at 8:05 p.m. after a brief stop, where I stepped off. Around 8:30 p.m. we had Bill make up the beds. We left Yemassee, S.C. at 8:53 p.m. Yemassee is a shabby looking town. We went to bed around 9:30… or at least tried tow. We left Charleston at 9:45.

_Day 10- Saturday March 31, 2003_

I woke up around 6:15 a.m. At 6:24 a.m., we passed the Twilight Shoreliner #67, just south of Washington D.C. At 6:30 we arrived at Washington D.C. where we’d switched from Diesel to Electric Engines. I stepped off for pictures and noticed that the baggage car had been added to the rear. Once the HEP came on, we headed for breakfast in the Diner. I had Coffee and French toast. We left D.C. at 7:05. I saw Corridor Clipper (Phase IV) in Ivy City and Beech Grove {Phase VI) in the Station. We finished breakfast before Baltimore. At 7:41 we left Baltimore, I saw several MARC trains parked there.

I changed into clean clothes before Wilmington, which we left at 8:29. Amtrak’s Consolidated National Operations Center was visible from the station. We passed either the Bear or Wilmington Shops at 8:34. At 8:37, another southbound train passed up. At 9:00 a.m. we left Philadelphia after a Brief stop. At 9:11 a.m. another southbound train passed us, then another one plus a Septa at 9:14.

We left Trenton, New Jersey around 9:15-9:30, and got into Newark around 10:10 a.m. A Red Cap was actually there to help us (first time I’ve seen one in Newark). He helped us bring our bags to the car. There, Dad and Jeremy were waiting for us. The ride home was uneventful, I did however, see a New Jersey Transit MidTOWN DIRECT train at Newark Broad St. Station.


----------



## Steve4031

Nice job, keep railroading. We were all watching your progress on your trip south.


----------



## Viewliner

Steve4031 said:


> Nice job, keep railroading.  We were all watching your progress on your trip south.


Thank You. I know, I read the posts, thanks to all of you who were tracking me.   B)


----------



## Viewliner

Here are the first few shots:

#8505 (On Train #97)

Exterior












Interior






Waiter's Station






Interior






Counter






Interior






Kitchen






Dorm Lounge #2500 (Interior, note the only Heritage Dorm with a smoking lounge)






Train#98 South of Jacksonville (Beaver Street Crossover). Cars in order: #81 P-42 Phase V, 1751 Heritage Baggage Car Phase IV [ex-coach], 2500 "Pine Brook" Heritage Dorm Lounge Phase IV, and 62030 "Patriot View" Viewliner Sleeper Phase IV [refurbished].


----------



## P40Power

Excellent trip report Viewliner! Makes me want to take a trip by rail soon, its always the best way to travel!


----------



## Steve4031

Those are nice photos. Did they let you in the crew car?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Good report! We have been waiting!

It is so detailed, it makes us feel like we were there, too!


----------



## P40Power

I love reading Amtrak travelogues mostly the longer more detailed ones like this one to get a feel of the different experiences of other travelers especially over routes I have never been on before!


----------



## Viewliner

Steve4031 said:


> Those are nice photos. Did they let you in the crew car?


Steve, to answer your question first, going down on #97, Paul the attendant in my car (and as I've said, the best), did indeed take me into the crew car. Coming back up on #98, I ecountered 2500 again, this time though, I was with Battalion51, who obviously knew the crew, so we were able to get in (I didn't really need to go in after he got off in Winter Park).


----------



## Viewliner

At this point, I would like to thank everybody for their kind words. I want to try to build a page on my website for this trip report (and one that Bill submitted). I'll put most of the photos there so I don't overload the forums data base (I have approx 120 total, I'm developing the last roll tonight).

I can't wait to do this again in December, I'm actually taking the Silver Star on Christmas Day! Is there anything special done on board?


----------



## battalion51

You're a funny guy! The only place where you may see anything festive is i the food service cars, some LSA's will put up Christmas lights, some don't. I had one chef who brought along food coloring and made the mashed potatoes red and green, but it largely depends on the crew. The best I've seen though was and Engineer who put Christmas lights up on the inside windshield of the locomotive. And the crew will be happy of course because of Holiday pay.


----------



## Viewliner

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## tp49

Finally, I know of someone who drinks about as much coffee as I do  Have to make a Starbucks run now


----------



## Viewliner

tp49 said:


> Finally, I know of someone who drinks about as much coffee as I do  Have to make a Starbucks run now


I already had a cup this morning. I'm more of a Dunkin Donuts' person.


----------



## Amfleet

Starbucks has good specialty drinks, but I can't pass up a cup of Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla. :wacko:


----------



## Viewliner

Amfleet said:


> Starbucks has good specialty drinks, but I can't pass up a cup of Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla. :wacko:


I agree, starbucks still has good coffee, like that caramel macchiato, but there's just something about a Medium Dunkin Donuts' Hazelnut Iced Coffee with Milk and 2 Sugar... Boy, I could go for a cup of that now. In fact, I go to my local Dunkin' Donuts so much, that they know my (and my moms) order.


----------



## Viewliner

Happy to report that as I write this, I'm drinking my Medium Hazelnut Iced Coffee.   B)


----------



## tp49

I like Dunkin' Donuts too but the only problem is that the nearest one to me is a few hundred miles away so I'm stuck with Starbucks. But when I'm in NY I go to Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## battalion51

Isn't it amazing how these conversations about trains can evolve into something entirely different (coffee, movies)?


----------



## tp49

But picking up on that particular detail shows that we actually read the tri[ report


----------



## Viewliner

tp49 said:


> But picking up on that particular detail shows that we actually read the tri[ report


That's why I'm glad I wrote one, I'll put it on my website once I post all of the pictures (I posted some photos, click the link below on my signature and be sure to sign the guest book).

P.S., Having another Coffee now, Decaf Hazelnut Iced.


----------



## Amfleet

> P.S., Having another Coffee now, Decaf Hazelnut Iced.


Is Dunkin' Donuts your next door neighboor or something?? :lol: You seem to have one everytime you post. :wacko: :lol:


----------



## Viewliner

Amfleet said:


> P.S., Having another Coffee now, Decaf Hazelnut Iced.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Dunkin' Donuts your next door neighboor or something?? :lol: You seem to have one everytime you post. :wacko: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, had another one just now. :lol:

Not quite, Amfleet, although that wouldn't be bad. We have one in town, so usually a couple of times a week we'll stop there. Its along one of the routes on the way home from my high school, so we'll usually make a stop when we take this route. Other times, we'll either take a different route, or I'll get something from the 7-Eleven. In fact my Dunkin' Donuts recently started being open 24/7, so I can now go there anytime I want some coffee. How far away are you from the nearest one?


----------



## Amfleet

There is one about 5 minutes from my house where we usually get bagels every Sunday morning, then there is one at my local mall, at a truck stop off the highway, one at a mini-mall plaza...well you get the point. Usually, however, I go to Starbucks which is in a shopping plaza where my work is.


----------



## Viewliner

Wow, well the Starbucks in town is a few feet away from the Dunkin' Donuts (across the Street). I usually have Dunkin' Donuts, as it's what my mom prefers.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

But Viewliner....don't forget Johnny Rockets, where you can put a nickel in the slot and usually play "On The Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe", as I do.


----------



## Viewliner

I won't, theres one in a mall (Short Hills) thats a few miles away from me. As well as one in the Jersey Gardens mall. In fact, visited there (Jersey Gardens) a few weeks ago, I got an order of Chili Cheese Fries (No Onion) to go from the Johnny Rockets. My mom recently one some sort of gift thing for Johnny Rockets at one of the school fundraisers, for 2 free burgers and fries, gotta remember to use that...

Sorry about my babbling on. One more thought, one of my favorite rail memories was eating Chili Cheese Fries with my Dad in the Johnny Rockets in Washington Union Station in 1999 before returning home on the Metroliner. (This was pre-Acela, but just weeks after they announce the name "Acela" for the train, and introduced the change of the names of each class).


----------



## Amfleet

> ...don't forget Johnny Rockets...


Do they have Mocha Java Frappuccinos. :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Amfleet, I know you are kidding, guy (tongue in cheek)--I see the smiling face.

Nope, Johnny Rockets is truly a 50's sort of place....thing about that...for you guys it is a novelty....for me it is a memory.....includng the nickel prices for the music.(not a bad memory or novelty either, that one!)

Viewliner, hang on to that memory with your dad at Washington Union Station. That is one neat food court...one neat whole station, for that matter......


----------



## Viewliner

FYI: Tuesday June 2nd, participating Dunkin' Donuts will have free iced coffee (16oz.) day.


----------



## Amfleet




----------



## amtrakadirondack

Sounded Fun!


----------



## Viewliner

I've added Many of the Photos to my trip Report. Click Here to View My Trip Report and photos.


----------

